# Wildland fire fatality



## bootboy (Aug 15, 2012)

Not exactly arboriculture but tree related nonetheless. Very sad. Only 20 years old. My condolences to the family and her crew.
http://mobile.firehouse.com/news/10759632/feds-investigating-death-of-wildland-firefighter.


----------



## NHlocal (Aug 15, 2012)

Very tragic and sad, my sincerest condolences to her family, friends, and all who knew her.


----------



## deevo (Aug 16, 2012)

bootboy said:


> Not exactly arboriculture but tree related nonetheless. Very sad. Only 20 years old. My condolences to the family and her crew.
> Federal Officials Investigate Death of U.S. Forest Service Firefighter Anne Veseth Mobile.



Very sad indeed, I did forest firefighting for a few years while in College, we felled large trees with the crowns on fire routinely. very dangerous for sure. I think she was victim of one that fell without warning. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## 137cc (Sep 4, 2012)

*Some more info*

A safety report was filed by a crew that turned down this fire. The final report will still take awhile to come out, but this may shed some light.








Montana hotshot crew reported major safety concerns day before Idaho firefighter killed (see report) | Voices.IdahoStatesman.com


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like someone isnt gonna have a incident commander job anymore. Ignorant sum betch.


----------



## graffit (Sep 17, 2012)

*thats a shame*

I also work on a wildland fire crew and although our crew is very safe and work by the book the overhead personell seems to have a diferent view on saftey. i spent the summer as lead saw on my truck and delt with too many danger trees and witnessed bad sawyers almost dig there own holes trying to get killer trees down. my heart goes out to her family.


----------



## 137cc (Feb 14, 2013)

OSHA issues citation for firefighter fatality on Steep Corner FireWildfire Today


----------

